# APC Profile Comments



## Questin (Sep 30, 2007)

Ok, why don't any of you leave people comments in others profile? It seems pretty rare, but I think comments are a very fun part of any community. I do see a lot of people with good profiles thou, so that is nice.

Come on, toss a comment out to someone!


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

Maybe you're overestimating the number of people that take the time to read profiles. I do not read profiles. I enjoy reading tank journals. That's where most people best explain their setups anyway.


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

this is a forum you can't delete your post,
and only get a few days to re-edit them.
so I certainly would not want to post on
someones profile if I could not amend or
delete it later.


----------



## Questin (Sep 30, 2007)

Not really a post that has to be long, just say hi! =)


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

I usually read posts, not profiles. Until you posted the question, I didn't realize you could leave a comment in a person's profile.


----------



## ringram (Jan 10, 2005)

I read profiles sometimes, even added my tank and some info (on PT.net, not here) and no comments. It's a good utility/medium for the community that's out there, but most people seem to shy away.
Admittedly, journals are more informative and contain more pictures.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

The profile system helps people connect with others as Questin has seen. It's a good way to get to know one another, our backgrounds and interests. You might even find a local or "online" mentor and friend. It may not be for everyone, but it doesn't hurt to reach out and say hello occassionally. 

For those that do, thanks for using filling out your profiles and enjoy using the comment feature. 

-John N.


----------



## puttyman70 (Aug 7, 2007)

I usually check out someone's profile if I find they provide a lot of useful info and I run into them on a lot of threads. Even added some info to my profile after I saw the profile awards thread. I guess I should leave a comment or at least a thanks.


----------

